# new puppy seems disinterested



## docyoung (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 9-week old black lab puppy that I took home exactly 2 weeks ago at 7-weeks old. For the most part, everything seems to be going well. He's nearly potty trained and the whining has decreased considerably during crate time. However, being a first-time puppy owner, there are some issues that are bothering me. They may be completely normal, but I just wanted some advice. In a nutshell, my puppy seems largely disinterested in me a good portion of the time. The first thing in the morning he can't get enough of me, jumping and mouthing and yipping, but then after I take him out and feed him he just really mellows out. I know puppies sleep a lot, but this seems different to me. He's not sleeping, he just kinda mopes around. Sometimes I'll walk over to pet him and he'll get up and move. Or while petting him he squirms to get free. If I leave him alone for a little while, like go in another room or go run an errand, he seems very happy and excited to see me again when I get back. He actually shows this same behavior with my parents too. I have never struck my puppy once, and I shower him with love and praise every chance I get. That's not to say he always ignores me. Almost constantly when I'm working out in the yard he will come over and sleep using my foot as a pillow.

I see these YouTube videos of little puppies who just can't get enough of their owners, and maybe that was what I was expecting. Then again, you can't judge anything from a 30-second clip. Also, I had a golden retriever puppy when I was a little kid, and maybe time is distorting my memory, but I seem to remember that puppy would ALWAYS follow you around and wanted nothing more than to be with you. But, I guess like any animal, each one is different with their own personality. I'm just afraid that I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Part of it might be that if you're his primary caretaker, in some ways you're "nothing special" -- he's around you all the time. My puppy (who is now almost 16 weeks and came home at 11 weeks) reacts MUCH more enthusiastically to my husband coming home, coming into the rooms, etc. than he does to me... but he sees me practically all day, every day but only sees my husband in the evenings and weekends. When I come home from running errands or whatever, he's much happier to see me.

The other thing is, if you're showering him with love and praise every chance you get, he realizes he's getting these things in great abundance regardless of what he does so he doesn't need to solicit any attention from you. I'm not saying you shouldn't love or pet your puppy, but pick and choose when you're showering him with praise and affection in response to.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's just a tiny little baby  So cute. Give the relationship time. Before you know it, you'll be the center of his universe!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

He is very young, it's likely he's still becoming accustomed to the world around him. The best thing is to continue what you're doing with him so he knows his needs are all met, just like with a human child when his world broadens you'll become more and more involved in helping him explore it.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

It seems to me that your puppy just needs a bit more time. It took my puppy 2-3 weeks after coming home before he interacted much with us, and that interaction was just playing and play biting for some time. He's just needing time to be completely comfortable in his new home. He seems to be doing great. Not every puppy is a love bug. In another week or so you'll probably be back asking "How do I get my puppy to stop biting me?"


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy! We now demand pictures!!:wave:

I find it a bit strange that at his age he's not at the least following you around...it may be he's still adjusting to being without his mum and sibs as seven weeks is a bit young to be removed from his litter. Give it some more time. Make sure you are interacting with him in a fun and interesting way, lots of little, short training sessions and some play time with a tug toy or throwing a toy (don't expect a retrieve though..lol). 

Have you had him vetted yet? Even if he had a vet check through the breeder, he needs to have his initial exam with you as well. This can ensure his lack of interest is not because he is not feeling well.

Also, be very careful in saying at 9 weeks "he's almost housetrained"..because he's not, he cannot be. It sounds like YOU are doing a great job ensuring he gets out regularly and that is why you are not having accidents. I don't consider any dog housetrained (including being at other people's homes) until they are about a year old. I just don't want you to set yourself up to be disappointed in the dog if he regresses, because it DOES happen. :doh:


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well 1st thing jumps to my mind is the wood pile and possibly ingesting something that might not be in his best interest. 2nd thing is sometimes pups need to be wormed. I agree with Cracker, You're pup is not housebroke by any stretch of the imagination. Does not mean he is a bad pup just he's still a baby.


----------

